# Banned/Restricted Medical Collges By PMDC! (Including FMDC!)



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

STOP ADMISSION

Woah,so are they permanently banned?!:!::?


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

FMDC is banned? SO shocking. They are banned until they rise up to PMDC's standard, but it kinda tarnishes the reputation no :/


----------



## thegamerboy09 (Dec 1, 2013)

source ?


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

The link directs you to PMDC's website bro


----------



## thegamerboy09 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thankx.
Really shocked to see that.
But if FMDC is also restricted then how they held their entry test openly and everybody knows about that.
May be they have got permission?
Because otherwise it is not possible to open admissions if u r restricted by PMDC.


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

Seriously FMDC is banned?! So how many colleges are we left behind with? -_-


----------

